# The Enneagram of Sins



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Here's a picture of the enneagram's more negative side from one of Naranjo's books:









Of interested it seemed to capture, and then add to, the so called "Seven Deadly Sins" (if you are unfamiliar with these, it's a Catholic philosophy that partially and indirectly originated from the Bible - please note though that this is not a Biblical discussion!). In fact if some of the titles are worded differently to mean pretty much the same thing you get that classical list.

1 - Wrath
2 - Pride
4 - Envy
5 - Avarice
7 - Gluttony
8 - Lust
9 - Sloth

So then we can add the extra two...

3 - Vanity
6 - Cowardice


Pretty interesting way to see the types! Now I know that this is a focus on the _darker_ side of the types, but we can look at the pros of each sin here...for example, 7's "Gluttony" can be very generous...quite a nice attribute if you ask me.  We can look at both sides of this, but what impresses me is it's a very honest way of looking at it.

How are each of these sins expressed, both good at bad? Go nuts!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Also, how what each of these reflect what we could expect with each type's villains?


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd say I'm more envious than vane, but who knows.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

aphinion said:


> I'd say I'm more envious than vane, but who knows.


I know I'm a bit vane.  How would that portray in a cool way for a villain tho?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Vanity wing pride. Sounds like me alright.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> I know I'm a bit vane.  How would that portray in a cool way for a villain tho?


I could see a villain becoming so obsessed with being perfect that they would practically go insane trying to make it happen. You know, screwing people over, doing anything it takes, that sort of stuff.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

aphinion said:


> I could see a villain becoming so obsessed with being perfect that they would practically go insane trying to make it happen. You know, screwing people over, doing anything it takes, that sort of stuff.


And looking awesome in the process.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Cowardice, Envy and Sloth = me

I am very sensitive, caring, passive, insecure, self-doubting, and more stuff. Oh, very anxious of course. I forgot the biggest one.

I don't move into action easily. I am pretty much always willing to help, but usually it only happens when someone asks for my help. (Sloth)

I usually am not interested in stuff, but if someone else got something, I may want it to. (Envy beats the Sloth)

Of course, unless I am scared for some reason, then I don't wanna. (Cowardice beats Envy)

Also, when it comes to willing to help others or simply take action, I often don't because I'm too anxious. (Cowardice wins)


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm a coward. That's my biggest sin. I'm lazy but I wouldn't say I'm indolent. At least not at the beginning. With time, I become jaded and uncaring, but it's hard for me to not care. I can say I don't care as a defense mechanism but truly I care too much but I'm too fearful, too lazy to do something about it, I give up easily. I'm also quite envious and lately a bit vain. I compare myself to others a lot and I pine. I'm also pretty angry, specially at myself. Not very lusty, not very prideful. With time I've become more greedy, I reject others attempts at giving something to not give back, I've become more reticent. I'm also a bit gluttonous but very ashamed of it, taking up too much space. If I have to order them it would be: cowardice, sloth, envy, avarice, gluttony, anger, vanity, pride and lust.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Closing at request of OP.


----------

